# 2 week old puppy with no formula



## mewlittle (Mar 18, 2013)

my friend has a 2 week old pitbull and she cant get formula for her and she been feeding wet dog food and she aint really eating it is there a alternitive for her?

she has no car no money


----------



## DaneMama (Jun 27, 2008)

Goats milk. Most grocery stores sell it fresh or in cans.


----------



## Liz (Sep 27, 2010)

Goats milk, egg and tiny bit of Karo syrup. Pup won't be able to process solids for about another week and then it would need to be thinned with goats milk for a few days to a week.


----------



## mewlittle (Mar 18, 2013)

if she don't have goat milk is there anything else she could do? she has no car no liscense no money her little bro found the puppy yesterday


----------



## MollyWoppy (Mar 19, 2010)

Can she get the puppy to a vet or shelter or anyone at all who could take him? He's going to die very quickly if he doesn't get the proper nutrition really quickly.


----------



## Rvent (Apr 15, 2012)

this recipe has approx 11 calories PER CC!!!!


1 can evaporated milk
1/2-3/4 can distilled water (or baby water or boiled water-cooled)
1 cup plain yogurt (NOT fat free)
1 tbsp Karo syrup (corn syrup)
1 egg yolk

(i never really measure)

mix with wire wisk - don't blend it as you don't want it to get bubbly. 

warm to body temperature 

FEEDING:

Feed 1cc per OZ ( or 1 tbsp per pound) of body weight every 3 hrs - is the general rule of thumb but a little more will never hurt.

*For infant pups: either use a syringe and gently put into mouth as they suck (do NOT force this as you can cause harm as it can cause asphyxiation/choking) - or use a baby bottle (much safer - but be careful that they don't decide to choose that over mama)


If your friend can't get any of these items I would suggest they call someone who can help or take the puppy.


----------



## GoingPostal (Sep 5, 2011)

Tell them to call a rescue or shelter, if they have no car or money they are not capable of taking care of this pup properly. Get it to someone who can asap.


----------



## GoingPostal (Sep 5, 2011)

Also wondering how someone "found" a puppy that young away from it's litter or how the breed and age is known.....


----------



## Kat (Jul 12, 2011)

GoingPostal said:


> Also wondering how someone "found" a puppy that young away from it's litter or how the breed and age is known.....


Honestly, I was wondering the same thing... I hope they do give the puppy to a rescue. I would hate to hear the puppy died. That young, they can go really really fast.


----------



## Herzo (Feb 5, 2011)

Yes very odd story??????????????????? We need an update on this one.


----------



## Kat (Jul 12, 2011)

Any update, it's been two days


----------



## mewlittle (Mar 18, 2013)

she said she got the goat milk and made the puppy milk China<the puppy is starting to get and starting to use a box with dirt in it as a potty area and giving kisses and everything sorry for the long wait I wasn't on much she hardly gets on FB I will post another up date later if i find out more info


----------



## GoingPostal (Sep 5, 2011)

2 week old puppies aren't going potty on their own yet or moving around much....are you sure this isn't a 2 month old pup?


----------



## mewlittle (Mar 18, 2013)

I have no idea i'm just going by what she said I haven't meet China and I was just trying to help her :/ here's her picture


----------



## 1605 (May 27, 2009)

mewlittle said:


> I have no idea i'm just going by what she said I haven't meet China and I was just trying to help her :/ here's her picture
> View attachment 8934


These people need to get this tiny foundling to a vet or a shelter IMMEDIATELY. This is what is best for the puppy!


----------



## mewlittle (Mar 18, 2013)

that is what I keep telling her she says her mom is stopping her but she is 21 -_- and i haven't talked to her since yesterday


----------



## Kat (Jul 12, 2011)

SubMariner said:


> These people need to get this tiny foundling to a vet or a shelter IMMEDIATELY. This is what is best for the puppy!


I agree.

Your friend is being very selfish by risking the life of this puppy. She does not know how to care for one so young, and does not even have the money or the resources to do so. This is very irresponsible.


----------

